# Hcg



## DirtyBulkKing (Feb 11, 2015)

When and how high do you dose HCG?

I'm trying to understand why you would use it whilst on cycle? Instead of a week after your last pin.

anybody here use it as high as 2500IU - 5000 IU EOD inbetween cycles? Depending on the amount of test.


----------



## DirtyBulkKing (Feb 12, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## DirtyBulkKing (Feb 17, 2015)

Why is nobody wanting to share there experience with hcg


----------



## BoomUDown (Feb 25, 2015)

I pin 3000 first pin, 1000 second and third pin. Then I pin 250 everyday.


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 25, 2015)

DirtyBulkKing said:


> When and how high do you dose HCG?
> 
> I'm trying to understand why you would use it whilst on cycle? Instead of a week after your last pin.
> 
> anybody here use it as high as 2500IU - 5000 IU EOD inbetween cycles? Depending on the amount of test.



You use it on cycle to keep your balls full and you fertile.  Then when you come off it is less traumatic for them to come back.  They get back to work faster.  In my experience you should only use as little as needed on cycle, like 250iu a week.  Then when you come off you blast it.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm on TRT and blast cruise protocol. 500iu 2x per week is what it takes for my balls not to shrink and start hurting.


----------



## ExtraZeus (Feb 26, 2015)

BoomUDown said:


> I pin 3000 first pin, 1000 second and third pin. Then I pin 250 everyday.



This would be really good for long ester cycles as a test boost before the compound fully kicks in.


----------

